
README badges are vulnerabilities - movermeyer
https://movermeyer.com/2018-06-22-readme-badges-are-vulns/
======
movermeyer
Discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8t11z7/readme_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8t11z7/readme_badges_are_vulnerabilities/)

